# Welcoming Xena



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

After 3 months of researching and searching I found her. Here she is. Day 1. We are both tired.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

beautiful girl!! :congratulations:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

What a very pretty girl!
Congratulations on your new furrykid!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, was looking at your avitar, boy you get around


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

DKHarris said:


> After 3 months of researching and searching I found her. Here she is. Day 1. We are both tired.


She's beautiful! I have a Xena too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a pretty girl, she looks so sweet but also a stinker too


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Adorable puppy, what's her story?


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> Adorable puppy, what's her story?


Lets see.... The Story. After pretty much confusing myself silly from all the reading I had done I came up with what I wanted in a GSD. Working Line, 2-4 years old, female good with kids and other dogs. I did not care for papers showing her pedigree. Just a dog that was old enough for me to know she had a good temperament and would be a good fit. I started working with some rescues in WI and realized I may be being to picky or impatient. Also it seemed the majority of there dogs had some kind of problem. I don't want to seem like a jerk but I just did not want to deal with issues. After looking for 8 weeks and visiting with five dogs and being “to late” on countless more my wife said we should look at a puppy. I had ruled out going through a breeder earlier since I liked the idea of “Doing the right thing”. However I really did not think I would be able to fit the bill otherwise after the 8 weeks. I started looking by searching WI GSD Breeders. I found a small breeder. She had both the Dad and Moms' OFA and Lineage paperwork scanned to me. I checked them online and everything looked legit. I made the drive over last night and started with meeting the parents. The mom was a little timid but not aggressive and warmed up shortly to my wife and son but not me, and the dad was a big lush. Both were very responsive to the woman. They were both Sable working line GSDs and beautiful even though they were blowing their coats. We made the deal and here we are 16 hours later. Xena has already started following me everywhere I go. I taught her to sit in about 10 minutes. We will see if it sticks. I will post more as we go.


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

:happyboogie:Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So so cute...she looks like a little wolf. Her snout is very pronounced.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> beautiful girl, was looking at your avitar, boy you get around


 Yes but I am done until I retire. Couple decades away.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

I have more pics and a couple videos. I will get up once I figure it out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

pretty girl


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

can't wait to see more pics of your pretty girl!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Xena is so cute! I just want to hug her. She is going to be a heartbreaker when she grows up!


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

DKHarris said:


>


So gorgeous. She looks like the shepherd/wolf puppy Koda made friends with  I hope to see more pics of her!


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

First day our first Bordercollie let Xena play a little. They seem to be bonding. We have pretty much let them figure it out with no help from us. Belle (BC) is 13 and is a loner but she has started to accept Xena.










After a hard day of playing and going potty outside I am pooped. No pun intended. Time for a nap!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh she is just irresistible.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Cute pup.
And you don't have to worry about floppy ears!
Will be fun to watch the color changes and growing stages.
Congrats.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

That Duck never stood a chance!


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Getting ready to pounce.


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

:wub: I am in love!!
As much as Xena will be frustrating and annoying with her biting and chewing as she works on easing the pain of her growing teeth , try to enjoy her as much as possible as this time goes by so quickly.
She's a looker!


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

margaret13 said:


> :wub: I am in love!!
> As much as Xena will be frustrating and annoying with her biting and chewing as she works on easing the pain of her growing teeth , try to enjoy her as much as possible as this time goes by so quickly.
> She's a looker!


 I am enjoying the puppyhood phase.... although my couch is not:crazy:.









I do wonder what she will look like when she is older though. I think she will be darker than her mom.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i use bitter apple spray on my furniture and garbage, so lexie didnt get tempted, although some dogs it doesnt work on.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

She was so focused on the noise coming from my sons game


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a few pics from my lunch break. I normally throw the ball for 5 minutes or so before feeding her.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations! We're also from WI


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

PupperLove said:


> Congratulations! We're also from WI


Thanks! Loving the weather today.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

4 month update. Last night of training is tomorrow. I am going to continue though. I think we will both enjoy the next class a little more since it may be more challenging.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

We took Xena to the park where there is usually alot of people. I figured this would be the ultimate test to see if all the socializing has worked. She was great. She let people come up and pet her and even a kid in a wheelchair came up. I thought she would be scared of the chair but she didn't seem to care. I am very happy with her. I still can't believe how smart she is.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

After a good night of chasing ball and playing with brother.


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, she is just beautiful!


----------

